# What type of betta ???



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought this guy 2 days ago. I plan on breeding him. Does anybody know what kind of Betta he is? If you don't see an image, I am having problems with my computer.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Can't see the picture! But I will be happy to help once you get the picture working!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! Do you know how to get a picture posted?


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you have a photobucket account? if you dont sign up for one, its free. then upload the image from your computer onto photobucket and paste the IMG code into your post


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

This is so annoying:chair:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

do you get them on fish forums


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Try breeding him. I think I'm going to get a couple and see how it works out (gonna wait till I get my ram a mate though).


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Photobucket? I just use the URL for the photo in my photo album on here!


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Good thinking Egoreise


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I am trying to do that but there are 2 numbers. Which is the URL, the first number or the last number???


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He is in the album Splenden.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

firstly, post a reply to this thread. then scroll down to "Additional Options", and then click on "Manage Attachments". bingo


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

This is the best I can do with your photo. He looks to be a Green or Turquoise Delta.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My friend thinks he is mostly Veiltail. Whatever type he is, I'm going to spawn him, maybe even enter him in a betta show. Do you think he would stand a chance.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

No. No mix breeds aloud. I have these two getting shipped tomorrow for a California show. They are both Multi HM.

Male









Female


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Ohh snap. So the high quality mutts I was going to pump out wouldn't work? Oh well, I may get a male crowny soon.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

No, no mutts in the shows. Sorry. If you're wanting to show your fish you should consider getting a good quality pair.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

You could show your fish in the new breeder class but not much chance placing with his looks, sorry!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Even in the New Breeders class they can not be mutts. Here are the classes for the New Breeders class. Also Veil tails are not recognised by the IBC

GROUP B: NEW BREEDER CLASSES 
NB1. Singletail Male 
NB2. Doubletail Male 
NB3. Crowntail Male 
NB4. Shortfin Male 
NB5. Singletail Female 
NB6. Doubletail Female


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Your condesending tone is again sounding rather "snarky" as another member put it. Lighten up a little. If by mutts you are considering anything other than your Bettas which you purchased from Karen and then bred yourself and spent no energy or talent of your own on then there are alot of people out there with "mutts" myself included. And frankly I'm offended and don't by any means think my Bettas would be classified as mutts and not allowed in a show. He could be shown in the singletail class although his chances of placing would be slim. There is also a possibility of a Veiltail class being reintroduced in IBC shows.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

The word Mutt was her term not mine. As for the rest of your post I wouldn't even know where to begin you leave me speechless!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey if you haven't joined the social group fish friends, you should check it out!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

check out the album Spenden.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Chard is there really a chance of veiltails being reintroduced into the IBC shows??


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

The VT breeders are trying hard to get them into the IBC shows but as yet no luck. Don't know why they don't. The are just as pretty as the rest.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you know the names/websites of any breeders that are working with veiltails, I would love to talk to them!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

No I'm sorry I don't I only show and breed HM. Try Googling for them.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I hate how vieltails ar etreated as "filth". they're my favorite cause they're cheap and just as preety. of my three, two are vieltails.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Splenden died a little while ago. RIP


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that betta man... :sad:


----------

